# pbass bahia gold 24k



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

had these guys for a little over a month. they are progressing nicely!

this male is finally looking like a true 24k bahia. 









this is the smaller one that the big bahia beats on. suppose to be a female.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

That is a truly stunning pbass. Too bad there wasn't much supply of high end pbass locally a few years back. That being said, big fish freaks my wife out a bit so she would have probably said no way. LOL.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Not a huge fan of pbass but those guys look great! how big are they now? They look around 11 inch?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

My wife says pbass look like food fish in a fish market tank so why would I want to keep it. I did hear that they are pretty good eating fish....


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks guys! yea they look like food fish for sure lol.

my gf was travelling in south america 2 years back and she showed me a bunch of pics at the fish market. lots of pbass being eaten, TSN catfish, pacus etc etc. pbass being one of the more common food fish.

the male is about a foot long and the female 10 inches. i purchased these guys as a breeding pair. i wonder if they will pair up and spawn in my tank.


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

Dam mike they look real nice, the dominant male looks Awesome and deep gold color wow


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

very beautiful mike


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks! color is a lot sharper after a month from import. cant wait until they reach 18-20 inch!

big difference from 1 month back:


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

These are beauty's Mike.
I sure hope they breed for you also, as i would like a couple...
Are they in the same tank as the kelbri?


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

A lot better since I last saw them.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

beautiful fish man! the pics are really sharp! good job


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> These are beauty's Mike.
> I sure hope they breed for you also, as i would like a couple...
> Are they in the same tank as the kelbri?


i only have 2 pbass. these are the kelberi bahia golds. if i can get them to breed, they will be for sale!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Ruf R said:


> A lot better since I last saw them.


thanks perry!!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> beautiful fish man! the pics are really sharp! good job


thanks! its just on auto! i really need to play around with all of the slr settings. just havent had the time to learn!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow great looking fish!!! as far as the pics mike..... Dont mess with greatness....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well i sure hope the one i got turns out as nice as these then.....


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> Well i sure hope the one i got turns out as nice as these then.....


Which pbass do you have now!? You got kelberis as well? Post some pics! Pbass from brazil seems to have pretty good color. I would like to add a xingu to my collection if i can find one about this size! Captive bred. I know of 2 guys in the states that have bred their xingus already. My kelberis are captive bred from taiwan and seems to have more gold than wc kels. If youd like some rare pbass let me know! You can hop on my next order. I can get kels, intermedia, azul, xingu, orino etc.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

cowis said:


> Wow great looking fish!!! as far as the pics mike..... Dont mess with greatness....


Lol auto it is for now! Thx!!!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have the mono,orino,temensis and what was sold as a kelbri but is to small to tell for sure at this time.
though it is more yellow then green so i think it may be.

Is the azul the blue coloured one?
i'll have to do some research and get back to you..


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> I have the mono,orino,temensis and what was sold as a kelbri but is to small to tell for sure at this time.
> though it is more yellow then green so i think it may be.
> 
> Is the azul the blue coloured one?
> i'll have to do some research and get back to you..


ahhh snap some pics of the kelberi. we can id for you.

azul are the blue pbass. very rare as well. how big are your bass right now?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

the temensis.orino and mono are all 12"+.
the kelberi is only about 4".

i looked up the azul and would love to have one.
I have an issue with paying so much for grown fish and would rather grow them out myself...
i will snapp some pics after i clean the tank tonight and post them here in your thread if you are ok with that.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> the temensis.orino and mono are all 12"+.
> the kelberi is only about 4".
> 
> i looked up the azul and would love to have one.
> ...


not a problem! lets have a look at your bass tank! i want to add 1 more pbass to my tank. still deciding on which one... your tems are going to be monsters!!!

yea big pbass cost a lot of money and are expensive/hard to ship. shipping larger ones are like shipping large silver dollars. have to be packed properly with lots of air and water.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

these are xingus. awesome colour!!! id trade my kels for a pair of these. suppose to be the rarest of all pbass right now!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

azul:









intermedia:









snow white pbass!??????









cichla sp fogo: (id love to know where to find these ones!)


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow those xingos may be worth paying for...
Here are a few shots of my Pbass.
will start with the mono.








next the tems.








next what i believe is the orino..









and what i bought as a kelberi..


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

here are a couple shots with the flash of the mono and orino..


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome pbass collection!

your smaller one looks like a potential kelberi! im not too sure either lol. hard to tell with juvi pbass. i havent kept too many of them so its hard to ID.

i can get the xingus but they are pricey! so far only 2 people in the states have successfully bred them. as ive read.


----------

